# Qt lib einbinden Qt Creator



## Ischterai (10. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

hab letze Wochen eine kleine Komunikationsprogramm prorgramiert, und wollte das als lib in anderem Programm verwenden, nur klappt es nicht.
zum einbinden muss ich doch nur 

LIBS += ../comm/lib/libCComm.a 
 //CComm.a ist die lib, die in anderen ordner liegt, "comm" und mein projekt liegen im gleichen ordner

in die .pro datei einfügen, oder?

Grüße Ischterai


----------



## deepthroat (10. Juni 2009)

Hi.

Was heißt denn es klappt nicht? Fehlermeldungen?


```
LIBS += -L../comm/lib -lCComm
```
Gruß


----------



## Ischterai (10. Juni 2009)

entschuldigung hab ich vergessen, es war 
nicht aufgelösteter extremer Verweis...

Hat sich aber erledigt, da ich herausgefunden hab wieso, ich hatte den Compiler vom Qt Creator auf den von Visual Studio gesetzt und diese erkennt die lib-Datei vom richtigen Qt Creator-Compiler nicht^^. ist also gelöst und kann geklosst werden.


----------



## deepthroat (10. Juni 2009)

Ischterai hat gesagt.:


> entschuldigung hab ich vergessen, es war
> nicht aufgelösteter extremer Verweis...
> 
> Hat sich aber erledigt, da ich herausgefunden hab wieso, ich hatte den Compiler vom Qt Creator auf den von Visual Studio gesetzt und diese erkennt die lib-Datei vom richtigen Qt Creator-Compiler nicht^^. ist also gelöst und kann geklosst werden.


Geklosst? Du meinst geschlossen?

Das mußt du selbst machen indem du das Thema als erledigt markierst.

Gruß


----------

